# Tesla Model S Battery Module 22k miles on modules



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Tesla Model S Battery Module 22k miles on modules On Ebay

Price: $1,075.00 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tesla-Model-S-Battery-Module-22k-miles-on-modules/324448143192?


----------

